# Combine snow pushing



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone running a really old combine with like a 20ft pusher? I was thinking you could do that sice it already has the arms to lift the header, you could also somehow rig the system to put salt in the hopper and get it to spit out the back where the corn or bean stalk usually would come out, genius or what lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/4832317623.html

there are a couple more......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1958813 said:


> http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/4832317623.html
> 
> there are a couple more......


That's a swather but the premise is the same I guess. A tractor is a better starting point to push snow with. Combines that you can generally afford to buy to push snow with won't be very reliable and very expensive to fix. Also I doubt there's a combine that can push a 20ft pusher. Ours is actually quite scary to drive when it's slippery out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...pjbseu66&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1958886 said:


> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...pjbseu66&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


Here's more on that rig
http://customchassisinc.com/platform.php

It appears to be a pretty bad ass rig


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Something tells me that if it was a good idea it would have been done already.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1958886 said:


> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...pjbseu66&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


Still not a combine but for someone with 400k snow equipment budget I'm sure it would work really well.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

They did this on Top Gear UK. Series 15, Episode 5. Its hilarious to watch, but I don't see it being practical (as they show quite well).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

looks a bit bulky,,, have fun,,,,,


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD Dave;1958908 said:


> Still not a combine but for someone with 400k snow equipment budget I'm sure it would work really well.


Well it the platform of a combine

Ok here a true combine http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...pjbseu66&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Just found a youtube link, you should watch all the parts, like I said, as a snow contractor this is hilarious! I think the flamethrower could be easily retrofitted to a v box or a metal pless


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Antlerart06;1958920 said:


> Well it the platform of a combine
> 
> Ok here a true combine http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...pjbseu66&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


That's not even close to a combine or even a combine platform but keep trying. I thought the Top Gear episode on the combine was quite entertaining.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Haha it was more of a joke guys I dont think it a great idea. Visibility would be horrible behind you, it has a massive turning radius, and you'd have to be insane to put a 400k machine that you use in the fall on snowduty. The only time I could see it being used is if you found an insane deal on a lower hour really old one and just take advantage of the pure horsepower. The only way it could be possible is because the technology changes so fast and big farmers get new ones every two years so they become outdated and unwanted fast, tractors hold value much better I think


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

U can find old swathes for 2K just add a v-box and a plow.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

NickSnow&Mow;1958988 said:


> Haha it was more of a joke guys I dont think it a great idea. Visibility would be horrible behind you, it has a massive turning radius, and you'd have to be insane to put a 400k machine that you use in the fall on snowduty. The only time I could see it being used is if you found an insane deal on a lower hour really old one and just take advantage of the pure horsepower. The only way it could be possible is because the technology changes so fast and big farmers get new ones every two years so they become outdated and unwanted fast, tractors hold value much better I think


Yeah but as the Top Gear guys found out, why do you need visibility behind you when you have that kind of power wesport

Or a flamethrower :laughing:

Or a high powered "gritter"


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a combine that I run in the demo derby at fair every year. I Think it would be fun but completly useless. We have 8-10 inches on the ground. I think I'm gonna go fire it up and see if it will push anything.


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

Watch the last hit I almost flew out of cab.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

usmcdroach;1968030 said:


>


What the heck did I just watch


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

Ha we are hillbillys around here!


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

usmcdroach;1968065 said:


> Ha we are hillbillys around here!


No kidding xysport


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

But while you may laugh here's where I stand as far as money goes. That's a 1972 combine. Bought for 1500. After stripping off what wa needed for derby I had $300 in scrap. Advertising paid $500 payout from derby was $700
I broke even. Combine needed $200 in parts. And ready for second year advertising was $800 and payout was $850. No parts needed for next year. I'm already up $1600 and min payout is $250. Plus once we completly destroy it I have 12k lbs of scrap. That's another $1000


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

usmcdroach;1968065 said:


> Ha we are hillbillys around here!


I agree, but it did look fun. Don't think my back would survive.


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll get 3 more years out of it. So in the end I'll be up 6-7 thousand. Not bad for a couple days work each year


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

Derek I only drive the first year. My wife had a fit. I have bad back and was getting injections at that time. Just had surgery 3 weeks ago today. So no more driving for me. I have a line of friends waiting in line. I fix and do all repairs they drive and get 25 percent payout. I should get a fleet of these things


----------



## usmcdroach (Dec 29, 2014)

Nor is she happy with the lawn decor in the back yard all year long. Last year we painted into a minion


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Glad we are the only ones who do that sort of thing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, you guys are my kind of people!! :salute:


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

usmcdroach;1968169 said:


> Derek I only drive the first year. My wife had a fit. I have bad back and was getting injections at that time. Just had surgery 3 weeks ago today. So no more driving for me. I have a line of friends waiting in line. I fix and do all repairs they drive and get 25 percent payout. I should get a fleet of these things


Hope your surgery went well. On my way to the crack-o-practor today.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

We have combine demo's here too but last year was the last one for our localish one. Running out of combines and its kind of run its course, attendance drops after a few years because they do get a bit boring.

Had an 8600 White and 915 IH that a buddy and my cousin ran. Buy them right, run them a couple years in demo if you can, then pull the motor and sell it and scrap the rest. It ends up being one of the cheaper hobbies around.

Somebody said the "big power" or something about a combine, I don't know if you realize how little power combines actually have when it comes to the ones that would be cheap enough to justify buying simply to plow snow. They also don't weigh a lot, hydro's hate the cold, they get absolutely no traction and visibility is a complete joke. They are painfully slow on the road as well.

Now an SPFH on the other hand has power...


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

That's the way its done in Ohio. cool beans!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You make hillbillies look smrt....


----------

